# Max and Freya Nest Progress



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Well This morning She laid her 3rd Egg
Im So Happy! <3
Ill be sure to post more pics when babies start hatching and whatnot


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll be looking forward to seeing their progress! It looks like the male is a pearl, so all of your little female babies will be pearl! Can't wait to see them!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Nope Hes A Cinnamon, Its just my cam on the cellphone and lighting
XD. But he does have a pearl sister in his relatives. Maybe He does carry that gene :O


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well then more than likely he is a cinnamon pearl, because he looks like he has some faded pearling on his shoulders/wings. Both the cinnamon and pearl mutations are sex-linked, so you will be able to tell the genders of the babies as soon as they begin to feather. Your female babies will all be cinnamon (or cinnamon pearl if he is a pearl) and your males will be gray split to pearl and lutino. Good luck with everything and keep us posed!!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Max And Freya Have 5 Eggs now, First is due to hatch 19-21st may ^^


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

YAY! Looks like we will be having babies around the same time! Duke and Daisy looks to have already started incubating their egg, so I'm expecting my first baby on May 25th or 26th. CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow if it hatches on 26th, It will have same bday as Freya


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Well i candled the eggies, and im seeing the beginning of development from the first 2 eggies
Heres what i am seeing


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like they are coming along nicely then.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

I decided to check the eggies again just now. And 4 of the 5 eggs have veins, i probably didnt look hard enough yesterday. that 1 egg without them is probably the dud


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

EGG #6 
i was sure she'd be done, but apparently not lol

other eggies are getting along in development. im expecting the first hatch by next week


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow they are going to have a nest full!! Those 6 hungry mouths will definitely keep mom and dad very busy!! Are you going to pull your babies at two weeks to hand feed or are you going to let the parents raise them?


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

parents will raise them. but ill atleast hold them often, i dont have the time to handfeed myself.

Btw.... EGG 7


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Egg 8 lol it happened saturday

first baby will hatch on thurs or fri


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jeeze... it sounds like your little girl is going for a really large clutch! I hope she will be able to cover them all! My pair quit at egg #4 but they are notorious for double clutching before the babies are 2 weeks old, which is perfect b/c that is when I'll be pulling the little buggers for handfeeding! If they continue to have small clutches, I may let them go for 3 clutches instead of 2 this year.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

egg 9, and the boyfriend felt her abdomen and says there may be a 10 as well


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Well First baby will hatch tommorow or friday. I can hardly wait OMGOMGOMGOMG


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Post pics ASAP!! lol


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

first egg hasnt hatched and it was supposed to friday. so we guess its probably the cracked egg that was in the bundle. however the others are going along well in development. a baby is expected to hatch today, so ill keep you all updated on that. My boyfriend candled them and confirmed that the oldest eggs are extremely close to hatching

Dont worry ill definetly post pics


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

When the air cell begins to tilt to one side and you start to see the chick's movement inside the air cell, the chick is preparing to pip (cut out of the shell). Once the chick breaks through the membrane of the air cell and begins to deplete the oxygen inside, carbon dioxide builds up which is what triggers the chick to cut out of the shell. After you see the first external pip mark, hatching should take place 24-48 hours afterwards. 

Also, if you notice a crack in one of your eggs and catch it early enough before too much moisture has been lost inside the egg, you can repair it. Just take some formaldehyde free fingernail polish (clear coat) and apply it over the crack. Before it dries, place a small piece of toilet paper over the clear coat and press it gently to seal it. Let it dry for a few minutes before putting it back in the nest to prevent any bedding or feathers from sticking to it and voila! I have had many of our chicken eggs to successfully hatch after being cracked and repaired this way, and I have had one cockatiel egg that the parents accidently cracked to hatch after using this method. 

Good luck and I hope your babies hatch soon! I'm expecting my first baby to hatch in a few days! CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah alot of the airsacks are on the wide end of the egg. so i imagine it will happen soon


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

The aircells are always at the wide end of the egg (ideally), unless the air cell is displaced, which is pretty much just an abnormality that occurs as the egg is formed. They can be at the small end or on the sides of the egg, but from experience with our chickens and turkeys a lot of chicks do not hatch when the aircell is in an abnormal area of of the egg. 

As the chick develops, moisture will evaporate from the egg and the air cell will become larger. When the chick is close to hatching, the air cell will tilt to one side and the chick will be seen inside the air cell taking its first breaths. I always use this as kind of like a marker if I don't know exactly when incubation began. I know that once I see that air cell tilt and the chick breaks into the aircell, I can stop turning the egg because it is preparing to hatch and will need to get into proper position (eggs do not need to be turned the last 3 days of development.) Once the chick breaks through the membrane of the aircell, the first external pip mark will be seen soon after. Sorry to go on and on, but I have always found this kind of stuff to be fascinating! lol


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats ok. 
im not sure if the first couple are even going to hatch. 3 chicks should have hatched by now and i havent even found any pip marks yet.
but theres still more eggs to go so were hoping that they will be succesful


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah hopefully we'll both have some babies soon!


----------



## JoshM56 (Mar 31, 2010)

Can't wait to see the wee featherballs


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have my fingers crossed you get some bubs!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

ONE OF THE EGGS ARE HATCHING!
WOOT
i checked on them an hour ago and i seen one with a couple holes, i held it to my ear and heard peck....peck peeck..peck

yay!!! im going to be a grammy!!


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

YAY!! Post pics ASAP!!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Heres Lil Baby Elmo. although it may be a girl. because it appears to have dark eyes and might be a cinnamon. lol

anyway. it was still in the egg this morning, with lots of holes in the eggie, so the parents didnt help at all. it had started hatching yesterday afternoon. When i got up this morning i picked the egg up and started tapping around the holes and helped hatch it. now its a cute lil fluff
this morning...

















my other pic wont upload so ill post it later lol


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrats on the babies you two!! My baby #3 hatched today while I was at work so I'm just waiting on baby #4!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats on the baby!

Karine, I've moved your posts into a new thread.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

I got sad news it died through the night. It didn't get fed
The next baby hatched around the night too it has red eyes from what I can see. My boyfriend said the parents not feeding it is a new parent thing


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

If the parents do not care for the chick you will need to intervene. The first day or so the chick needs only small amounts of an electrolyte solution (unflavored pedialyte or lactated ringers). Using a small dropper, pipette, or syringe, give only small drops of the solution. Be sure to place the tip of the syringe on the left side of the chicks beak aiming toward the right side and feed along with the chicks natural feeding response. If it does not have a feeding response just place a small drop of water inside the beak and the chick will swallow it. Do this every few hours. Be careful because if you give too much you may aspirate the chick. 

Once the chick begins to pass droppings, you may begin to feed a very dilute hand-feeding formula and feed regularly as the chick's crop empties (round the clock.) A newborn's crop should never be allowed to be completely empty for very long. It is very easy for little ones to dehydrate. You can mix the formula with the pedialyte for the first few days if you wish, but bottled water should be suffice. Make sure the formula is very thin for the first few days to keep the chick nice and hydrated. Feed until the chick's crop is nicely rounded and do not overfeed as this will only cause problems. Feed only 10% of the chick's body weight each time to prevent digestive complications. For example, if your chick weighs 4 grams then you will need to feed .4 cc's. *cc's and ml's are the same unit of measure* Once the chick begins feeding well, you can thicken up the consistency of the formula. Use the mixing directions on the can. 

Be sure the formula is at the proper temperature before each feeding (use a candy thermometer). I mixed small amounts of formula each time in a very small container and then placed the container in a bowl of hot water to keep it warm as smaller amounts of formula cool faster. Heat the water in the microwave and mix the heated water with the formula. Measure the temp and allow it to cool if it is too hot. The temp should be between 102 and 104 degrees ferenheit. Over 110 and you will burn the chick severely! Cooler than 100 and the chick will have digestive problems. Here is a link with hand feeding info:

http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/handfeeding.html

Keep the chick warm in a brooder (around 95 degrees for the first week or so) to prevent any complications with the chick's digestion. I use a small cardboard box lined with a towel and pine shavings that is heated with a heat lamp, but be sure to check on the chick very frequently to make sure it doesn't grow too hot or too cold. Place a thermometer (preferrably with a humidity reading) on the bottom of the brooder so you can monitor the temp. I recently was in a similar situation as you so here is the post that really helped me through it: 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=13409

I hatched my chicks in an incubator so the first few posts are about that, but as you go down you will see posts by srtiels regarding the feeding and care of a newborn. Good luck and I hope it helps!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Its all good now. They started feeding the new baby. I'm not home for the next couple days. But anothers expected to hatch


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We will keep our fingers crossed that all goes well!!!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok there are two babies now, according to mom. 
she said they seem well. so max and freya must be feeding them good now


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That is great! I hope they continue to do well.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok max and freya are still getting used to being parents. the second one that hatched is being well taken care of. the third baby hatched a couple days ago but died . Another hatched today.
Lets hope that they can handle more than one baby


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We'll keep our fingers crossed that all goes well!!!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok there are now three babies. the older 2 are doing fine, as parents are feeding both, lets hope they can handle that new third addition

oldest 2 have red eyes
youngest have dark eyes


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd say the two with the red eyes are cinnamon and they would be female since the cock is cinnamon. Cinnamon is a sex-linked mutation and the red eyes will darken as they age. The one with the dark eyes is probably a normal gray male split to cinnamon and lutino since your hen is lutino. Congrats on the baby #3!!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow i didnt know cinnamons started out with red eyes 
I guess i havent seen enough of max when he was a baby lol


thanks


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, the red eyes of a cinnamon baby is a darker ruby red color in comparison to the lighter red eyes of a lutino and it will change into a darker color after a few days or so. The gray baby will start to develop gray feet, legs, and beak but the cinnamon babies will keep their little pink/fawn colored legs and beak. I bet they will be little cuties! Can't wait to see pics when they start to feather!










Here is yet another picture that Susanne Russo (srtiels) created. I love her pictures!! It shows the eye color of a newborn cinnamon chick.


----------



## Dmcflygirl (Jun 4, 2010)

Congrats on the babies


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmmm im going to look at the babies and see if their eyes appear like that

the 4th hatched yesterday morning  3- red eyes, 1 dark eye


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

If their eyes look redder (pink) than the one in the pic, then it may be possible that your cock is split to lutino. If their eyes do not darken up, then I'd say they are lutino or cinnamon lutino. The dark eyed baby is more than likely a male gray split to lutino and cinnamon according to the genetics calculator. That is if your cock is split to lutino. Once the chicks begin to feather you will know for sure whether they are cinnamon or lutino (or cinnamon lutino). Can't wait to see them grow! I'm anxious to see what they turn out to be!!


Mother:Lutino
Father:Cinnamon Split To {X2: Lutino}

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To {X1: Cinnamon} {X2: Lutino}
50% Lutino Split To {X1: Cinnamon}

female offspring:
50% Cinnamon
50% Cinnamon Lutino

Here is a picture of a lutino chick so you can see which one your chicks look like. The lutino is the chick with the yellow down.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

My oldest is definetly lutino. The other 2 i cant really tell. they are still young. and then theres the one with dark eyes. 
That oldest one just started opening the eyes in the past couple of days


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Post some pics ASAP!! lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree...I want to see pics!!! lol


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

this isnt a good pic but its of bert the oldest baby. taken 2 days ago. Hes the one i know will be lutino. Cant see it well. But feathers are beginning to pop in on the wings (the pins). it will be 2 weeks tommorow


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AWWWW!!!! He is so cute!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Ill post pics tonight. But 3 babies arre lutino. And one is regular grey. Very cute lil babies


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I can't wait to see!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok heres the pics

Everyone! (the oldest at the top corner is bert who've i been showing pics of alot)









Oscar (2nd oldest), and snufflufflgus (youngest)









Cookie monster! (3rd oldest) the only grey among the lutinos


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Omg they are soo cute !
Send a lutino to Aus for me !!! They are doing wonderful. Cute cute cute and cute !


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Nice babies 

Since the father is a cinnamon split to lutino, you little grey is probably a male, and the lutinos can be either sex.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Adorable! I love your naming theme, too- especially Cookie Monster  Are you handfeeding the chicks? Is this your first time with baby birds? First time for the parents? Your chicks are beautiful, I hope I get some like them!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are so cute!!! And have cute names to match!!! Can't wait to watch their progress...hope I get some like that!!!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

They are first time parents. i dont hand feed them. its sort of my first time raising baby tiels. my boyfriend raised the parents, which ive known since they hatched from their eggs .

It was my moms idea for the sesame street theme


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG they are adorable!!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Here they are again 

Bert the oldest

















And Of course the other lil sweeties


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Awwwww soooo cute!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Nice babies...They sure are getting big. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What cuties!!!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I'm having such a hard time imagining my little ones looking like that! Mine still look like tiny, grumpy aliens!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

But cute aliens!!!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Heres new pics. Max has been spotted plucking the babies, So im borrowing my bofriend's cage tommorow and separating him. Now i know who the culprit is >.>
Bert took his first flight today across the kitchen, he did well. And hes starting to nibble on food as well. Hes almost 6 weeks old

just got my new camera sony a230 
so heres some photos taken with it 

the youngest snuffleufflgus









cookie monster









Bert and oscar


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahaha I love cookie monster. He is the odd one out because the rest are the same. So adorably cute . All of them are cute cute cute and cute !


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

There, max has been separated. got him into a separate cage last night. He was the culprit of plucking them


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh my, they are such beautiful little babies, and your new camera is really good, they are lovely clear pictures of the birds.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

They are almost 2 months old 

papa max is still in separate cage









mommy freya









And The Babies!!!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

They are almost 2 months old 

papa max is still in separate cage









mommy freya









And The Babies!!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

WIW...they sure have grown. What a beautiful clutch!


----------

